# Adding use to Fred's beading tool



## KenV

Just got the Beading tool that Fred has been selling.  Fred has done a nice job with this, but has also provided a platform for additional utilization.  

The hole in the end of the tool handle is just over 1/4 inch in diameter.  And it holds a cobalt steel tool bit very very nicely.  That is the basis for grinding

1.  A cove tool as described by David Reed Smith in last falls Wood turning design (or on his web page

2.  A 1/4 inch Half Round tool as described in the Fall 2006 AAW American Woodturner.  

3. a 1/4 inch version of Don Pencils scraper bit for the Scoprion or Stinger tools.  In this case a short straight tool.

What to use if you do not have a box of tool bits, the M2 precision tool blanks (ENCO or MSC) or M7 Dixie Pins (dixiepins.com) you are set.


Nice of Fred to provide this additional function at no additional cost.


----------



## jjenk02

What is David Reed Smith's web page address?

Where would I find info about Don Pencils scraper bits?


----------



## KenV

David Reed Smith article on cove tool is at:

http://www.davidreedsmith.com/Articles/MiniCoveTool/MiniCoveTool.htm

If you go up a level, you will see several other articles on making jigs and tools.

Don Pencil is at

http://donpencil.com/

His instruction set including instructions for sharpening his bits (Stinger version) is in this file:

http://donpencil.com/stinger_instuction_set.pdf

I have the stinger set and find it works well for hollowing small objects.  Also works as a shear cutter for curved shapes.


----------



## jjenk02

Thanks for the info[8D]


----------



## Fred in NC

OK OK OK !!!

1.  Any 3/16" square bit will also fit in the handle, of course !!
Such can be ground to your liking.  

2.  A 1/4" round bit will also fit in the hole.  I use a piece of 
7mm tube to make it fit better.  

3.  I am in the process of developing a simple jig to make it easier
to grind a pyramid bit.  That is the one that has 3 sides, sometimes
they call it a 3 point tool, which of course it is not !!! The jig has 6 sides, so you secure the bit in the holder, and grind 3 flats at a perfect 120 degree per side.

4.  Downfall of using the bits mentioned above is buying from guys like ENCO or MSC.  Prices are good, but there are minimum shipping
charges.  They will use a good size box to ship a couple bits.  
For this reason, I am planning to stock some of these items, and then I can ship them in a padded envelope for a lot less.


----------



## jjenk02

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />OK OK OK !!!
> 
> 1.  Any 3/16" square bit will also fit in the handle, of course !!
> Such can be ground to your liking.
> 
> 2.  A 1/4" round bit will also fit in the hole.  I use a piece of
> 7mm tube to make it fit better.
> 
> 3.  I am in the process of developing a simple jig to make it easier
> to grind a pyramid bit.  That is the one that has 3 sides, sometimes
> they call it a 3 point tool, which of course it is not !!! The jig has 6 sides, so you secure the bit in the holder, and grind 3 flats at a perfect 120 degree per side.
> 
> 4.  Downfall of using the bits mentioned above is buying from guys like ENCO or MSC.  Prices are good, but there are minimum shipping
> charges.  They will use a good size box to ship a couple bits.
> For this reason, I am planning to stock some of these items, and then I can ship them in a padded envelope for a lot less.



I would be interested if you start stocking these[8D]


----------



## KenV

Good info Fread --

I will get some 7mm sized pins next time I order from Dixie Pins.


----------



## Fred in NC

Hello all !!!

Just made a couple prototypes of what I think could be a nifty little jig that will extend the utility of the micro beading handle ... and I wish I had a pic already.

This little jig will make it easier to sharpen bits to be used with the handle.  It is a piece of HEX steel (six sides) with a 17/64" hole to match the handle.  It has two set screws.

1.  Sharpening regular 3/16" square bits.  For this you secure the bit in the jig, and use only the bottom side (opposite the set screws) against the grinder's rest.

2.  Making other tools our of 1/4" round tool steel, such as M2 or drill rod.  A piece of 7mm tube acts as a bushing or adaptor to make a good fit for the slightly smaller 1/4" round tool bit.  Since it has 6 sides, you can index to 3 sides and grind a pyramid tool...   You can index to two sides and grind the top flat...  You can grind a round skew shaped bit... etc. etc.

What do you think ?  Thanks !


----------



## KenV

Fred --

I like it!!   Don Pencil uses a piece of square stock with the 3/16 round bits to make his stinger bits sharp.  The hex takes the idea to the next level.  The hole in my beading tool appears to take the shank for a 7mm drill bit (a bit tight) so there is both the 1/4 inch round and 7mm round bit opportunity.  

With some 7mm brass rod and drill bits, one could have cove tools or half round bits in small sizes for fine detail work.  (I would overdrill a hole thru the 7mm brass rod to pass the set screw down to the tool bit).  

Sign me up for the first one-


----------



## Fred in NC

Hello ! The holes in both the handle and the sharpening jig are 17/64".

Price will be about $12 with set screws and hex key.  

I hope a couple other items will be ready soon too, so you can order and save on the shipping.


----------



## KenV

Fred -- the check is in the mail.  Shipping to Alaska 1st class was $2.00 and that should go for anywhere else in the USA.  I have some 2 1/2 inch round cobalt steel tool bits that I will be trying.  Thanks


----------



## Phil Joines

For sharpening round bits for hollowing tools and such I just take a piece of 3/4 square stock, drill a 1/4" hole in the end and another perpendiculer to it. That one's tapped for a 10-24 wing bolt. The flat platform of the Verigring won't let the jig close enough to the wheel so I cut a slot in it that lets the platform overlap the wheel by about 3/8".


----------



## bob393

Thank you for the info!


----------

